# Mengke Bateer's performance(China vs Germany))



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

*Mengke Bateer's performance in WC*

23 points in 24 Mins
7 rebounds
4 fouls

Nuggets should re-sign him.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Impressive numbers, we'll see what he does against NBA competition. Remember, Germany only has Dirk, and that's it...


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

Well u can't really say just Dirk. Cuz China had just Yao and Mengke who aren't as good Dirk. So there isn't much comparison. Yao got in early foul trouble so China fell behind. I mean, who can stop Dirk???


----------



## tay money (Aug 13, 2002)

I liked what bateer brought to the nugs as well, but i don't see them bringing him back with all the big men they already have: At the 4 -Howard, Harvey, Anderson, Reid ; at the 5-Camby, Hilario, and Blount. Presonally, I would rather have bateer that Blount or Reid, but they would sign for 1 year contracts. Does anyone know if Chris Anderson has signed a contract? Rocky mountain review MVP outta be signed by now.


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

Yeah,man.
China NT forwards are poor.Nodody can stop Dirk.
If Nuggets did not re-sign him,I think another term will sign Bateer.


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

China 65:84 USA
Bateer 19 points 7 rebounds 1 block in 35minutes


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)




----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai_boy</b>!


So Shanghai_boy do you think the Nuggets should sign him back since Camby, Howard, and Jackson's contracts are pretty much finished in a year or two? I think having Bateer, Tskita, Hilario is an awesome front court!


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

Why did Nuggets sign Mark Blount?
Bateer is better than him!


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

:banana:


----------

